# Alum Creek catfish



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey guys i finally got me a boat and have never fished alum other then howard rd bridge for crappie. Can anyone give any tips or pointers on spots to fish for the cats, bait, depth, drifting or anchored? Any help would be much appreciated. By the way i am always CPR (catch, picture and RELEASE) lol.

Thanks guys 

Daniel


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Cut bluegill on a Carolina rig fished on the bottom.


----------



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Depth? Drifting or anchored?


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

For cats we have allways fished the north pool..
North of Howard mostley but have caught them south of Howard.
Cut shad on bottom we ancor in 3 to 6 ft there are some big ones 10 plus so hang on!!!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

South pool today drifting and casting worm harnesses saw great marks turned out to be these guys 18-20 fow


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

My buddy across the street catches them near the beach fairly shallow in the south pool on shad or cut bait. His kid caught a 28"er today just messing around. I'm not sure the numbers are there but cats are everywhere in Alum.


----------



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info. Il br heading over tomorrow after work for some night fishing!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I use to cat fish the rip rap off 36/37. With cut gills an always pulled in a couple bigguns...alums littered with nice cats


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I use to cat fish the rip rap off 36/37. With cut gills an always pulled in a couple bigguns...alums littered with nice cats


Caught a 5 pounder up there last week flipping a Berkeley power craw for bass lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol bet that had ya going!!
There def. Fun...


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

Go to the end of hogback there are massive non stop bitting catfish. Throw a bass minnow or crawfish out there and hold on to your pole!! Liver/ worms work as well!


----------

